# Comic sans



## Ian (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay....I HATE comic sans. Its common, and used everywhere, and this font should be banned. Anyway, if you think I'm just a wierdo for saying this, then just check out this website:

www.bancomicsans.com

Its so amazing, and please sign the petition  

Quite an amusing site I thought.


----------



## infinity (Jul 14, 2006)

so does anyone else apart from me think Ian's weird?!  - oh yeah, and for the Comic Sans thing too  

Although he does have a TINY ... point in that everyone i knew used it in school and it did get annoying... but not obsessive annoying :roll:


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 14, 2006)

i like it :x


----------



## julian camilo (Jul 14, 2006)

i didnt know that font was called comic sans but by jove boy, you have a point. awful font.


----------



## Ian (Jul 14, 2006)

Wooo! I am not in my own world of irritating randomness  Serisously, you look at everything in daily life, posters, text books, adverts, labels, this font is just WAY over used!


----------

